# The Siamese Twin



## Nerdz (May 10, 2014)

Does any one have plans for the Siamese Twin engine? The original website is down (http://ww38.davegoodfellow.com/twins.html). I also read theres modified plans as well floating around.


----------



## deverett (May 12, 2014)

You can find Dave Goodfellow's web site on the Internet Archive, but unfortunately the pictures are missing.  However his description of building all the engines is there.  The link to the plans just goes back to his now defunct site.

http://web.archive.org/web/20090201184624/http://www.davegoodfellow.com/metalworking.html

Not much help, I'm afraid.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Goldflash (May 12, 2014)

Try this link for PDF Plans 

ftp://71.75.173.232/AiDisk_a1/Ken/Ken's Docs/Downloads/Steam Engine - Siamese Twins.pdf


----------



## deverett (May 13, 2014)

There's a mine of information on that site.  Everything from nuclear physics down to the humble oscillating steam engine!

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Nerdz (May 13, 2014)

Alright, I got it off of there. Im going to upload them here incase anyone else comes across this thread (If I can anyway-Mod Let me know!) 

View attachment Steam Engine - Siamese Twins.pdf


----------

